# Just a little phrase....Rudy Fernandez



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

By KC Johnson (Chicago Tribune)



> Yahoo Sports first reported the Mavericks are trying to clear salary cap space by shopping Rudy Fernandez, a player who intrigued the Bulls during the 2010 offseason. That interest later cooled, however trading Bogans — technically, still under contract until Dec. 19 — for Fernandez would work under terms of the collective bargaining agreement.
> 
> Speaking in general terms — and not about Fernandez — on Sunday, Thibodeau said: "You can never have enough shooting. You have to put a premium on that." General manager Gar Forman hinted the roster might be set for now.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I could actually see Dallas using Bogans. Intriguing.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Rudy Fernandez seems like a guy who doesn't play defense and has an over-inflated sense of self worth... not particularly eager to add him.


----------



## Firefight (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree, you can never have enough shooting... but you could have to many guards that want playing time. The Bulls, as is, with Hamilton, are one of, if not the deepest teams in the NBA. We have a legitimate back-up at every position. There are so many more teams out there that are only 7-8 players deep. If we added a guy like Rudy, who would expect playing time, it wouldn't be good for team chemistry.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

I wouldn't project any titles with him, but i'd be more content if the Bulls did something like this rather than sign Rip Hamilton. I doubt he would disrupt team chemistry. Rip is going to break down with the pace of this 66 game season. I still believe young legs will be needed to keep the Bulls on pace. If the Bulls could make this deal, it'd be a win-win. But I thought Dallas traded him to the Nuggets w/Corey Brewer?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I use to want him, but at this point no need. He'd only disrupt our chemistry.


----------

